# SA Sunday 30Jul



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I have just about finished the kitchen and been promised a day pass. Anybody up for Sunday? Wx is supposed to be fine. Place to be decided.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry Duncan, can't do sunday but are currently planning a dawn session on saturday - tides look good and the solunar tables indicate good fishing. where are you heading?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Now Worries Fisher. Can't make Sat as I promised the wife I would take her where whe wants to go that morning. Would be politicaly unsound to change that  I think I might just go back to the Onka; maybe down closer to the mouth this time. Where was that new spot you found?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Duncan - there is some really deep water under the bridge near the canoe club and there are good fish in that - but there are lots of bait fish too so getting the big ones to take a lure might be hard. You could do a lot worse than just drifting through that hole.
If you paddle down stream you will see plenty of good water, but the channel snakes around a bit and makes it a bit hard for trolling. I'm yet to decide whether high or low tide is best in that area - it is reasonably shallow in places so the fish get spooked a bit. good luck.


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Duncan
Politics come into everything dont they? I too am acutely aware of the need for domestic political savvy so I know where your coming from.
Hope that our next excursion is not too far away. Good luck on Sunday. Launching at the canoe club is much easier than wading through the mud upstream.

regards Scupper


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

last week, sunday was free.

this week, sunday training has started in the run to the finals, and we have a charity golf day from midday   

gonna test out a spot tomorrow arvo that i have near the fairway beacon (the entrance to outer harbour shipping channel) before i reccommend it to anyone else :wink: seeing as i didnt go out last week.

good luck whatever you do!!!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Waterbaby - good luck with the fairway beacon - you are more game than I am! The fairway beacon is a LONG way out - make sure you have your shark shield charged and ready!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sharkshield? oh, you mean the powertip sitting next to me :twisted:

im confident, but not heaps :lol: should be ok though. half the paddle is the mile-long breakwater. if it gets too bad, ill just stay in the protected waters and poke around the moorings for bream.

reckon ill launch at the outer harbour public ramp, rather than from the beach at north haven. gonna test out the "waders + kayak" theory. works for me in principle, and the idea of being dry while paddling is a new idea for me as a swing owner!

just gotta hope there is enough visibility and not too much rain.

anyway, enough talk. time for action. ill let you know how i go. if i dont post, you can figure it out :lol: :lol: kidding. im kidding!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

good luck water baby - I've been wanting to try the outer harbour breakwaters myself - by all accounts there should be some salmon trout about. Be careful of the runout tide against the swell near the end of the breakwaters - it can make it very scary. As for the Fairway beacon, I think you'll find that distance wise it is in the 1000's of metres rather than hundreds of metres out from the end of the breakwaters - its a big paddle. I also reckon there should be some bream about under the wharves, and I agree, launch near the OH public ramp would be better than nth haven. good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Geez Water Baby, thought you mite be abvailable on a Sunday. What a day you shall have; belting one Lil ball with a big stick and then throwing another around with a different big stick (well they used to be sticks in my day!)

Looks like I shall paddle up the Onka singing Ole Solo Meo :roll:

Duncan


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

bah humbug.

didnt get out to the beacon friday. ended up in the protected waters of west lakes instead. gotta wait for a better day to head out there.

just bream in west lakes. few undersize and 5 legals to 32cm. nothing to brag about, after seeing the 52cm one in tassie :lol:

hope you went well duncan


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Oh well WB at least you got something. When I got up the fog was so thick up here I ended up having my kitchen pass revoked  Maybe next week for shure. My new yak should arrive next week with any luck.


----------

